# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Finnish Center for Artificial Intelligence, Espoo, Southern Finland

## Airicist

fcai.fi

youtube.com/channel/UC7nUhposDgxzDOKns_H5J0w

twitter.com/FCAI_fi

linkedin.com/company/fcai

----------

